# Vintage River Footage and/or Photos



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a box full of old VHS tapes with a bunch of old paddling footage and movies from the 80's and 90's that I am never gonna do anything with. If anyone wants to convert them to digital I would be happy to send them out, there are some classics and some that are raw footage from places like the Bio Bio (now damned and underwater) and Alaska. I don't want to send them out if you're not going to convert them though. If somebody's interested in a project let me know, I'll pick up the shipping.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

There's not tons of really old footage in this, but some....I think most is 94ish. Still an awesome vid:

Cheat River by Rick Gusic & Scott Patton - YouTube

K2andcannoli posted a youtube vid not long ago "token of my extreme" again early 90's but still really awesome vid.

Also a doc on netflix I liked from the late 60's (I think) is "High Wild and Free". It's a really neat documentary from a sportsmen's perspective in the Rockies and Canadian Rockies...only a little river running...but there's fishing and hunting and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Vonrosie (Sep 25, 2007)

See the Arkansas River Race 1949 on YouTube.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

A film called "messing about in boats" has a lot of very old film from Georgie White's early days and does a good job of telling the history of Grand Canyon rafting. I thought it was on YouTube but can't find it now. It's around, you just have to hunt for it.

Also, I have some pretty good for (Super 8) films from the 70's, mainly of Dolores. Including my most embarrassing "how not to run Snaggletooth" clip that I posted around here somewhere.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

"Messing about in boats' is great! I have it on tape but should convert it to digital. 

Don Briggs has some stuff as well - River Runners of the Colorado — Don Briggs Films & Photography

Here is a link from the NAU website. Scroll down for and there are some old videos.

http://archive.library.nau.edu/cdm/search/searchterm/river%20rafting!river%20rafting/field/all!all/mode/all!all/conn/and!and/order/nosort/page/2/display/200


Wild river, 1954. :: Colorado Plateau Archives


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Schutzie said:


> A film called "messing about in boats" has a lot of very old film from Georgie White's early days and does a good job of telling the history of Grand Canyon rafting...


This sounds like the same film I've seen titled "River Runners of the Grand Canyon" and available on DVD from the GCPBA store:

http://gcpba.org/store-2/#!/River-Runners-of-the-Grand-Canyon/p/17106505/category=3967216


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uIdQM4wtXHg


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

By far one of the best overall historical whitewater compilations is a DVD entitled "The Call of the River". It is a 90minute history of everything from 1923 to 2009 in the archives of river running. I bought my copy at Fibark in 2010, but it is still available at www.performancevideo.com. Just a fantastic video!!


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

These are great suggestions. I am excited to log some couch time watching these. I will continue to research more footage and post them when I see them.

Thank you all,


tda
slc


----------

